# Seit Update auf KDE-3.5.4 geht media:/ nicht mehr

## Martux

Hallo Leute!

Seit ich auf KDE-3.5.4 upgedatet habe, geht unter media:/ nichts mehr.

Wann immer ich auf ein Symbol klicke (USB,DVD oder Festplatte), poppt ein Fenster mit folgender Fehlermeldung auf:

```

Die Funktion ist nur mit HAL verfügbar

```

Ich habe nur von 3.5.3 geupdatet, dort ging alles perfekt.

Hal habe ich in den globalen USE-flags drin, alle Pakete sind mit hal emerged.

Desweiteren sind noch ivman, dbus und pmount installiert. Hald, dbus und ivman sind im runlevel default drin. Auch ein remerge dieser Pakete hat nichts gebracht.

Ich habe Udev-Regeln für meine Wechsellaufwerke und fstab-Einträge.

Wie gesagt, bis 3.5.3 hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert und außer den updates habe ich nichts geändert.

Vielleicht noch erwähnenswert ist, daß im Kontrollzentrum unter Speichermedien "hal aktivieren" und "CD-Abfrage aktivieren" ausgegraut sind, d.h. nicht anwählbar.

So, das ist alles was mir dazu einfällt, ich hoffe Ihr könnt helfen!

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## deejay

Also bei mir funktioniert es noch. Habe auch erst das Update gemacht. Was aber nicht mehr funktioniert ist, dass meine restlichen Festplattenpartitionen nicht mehr unter media:/ angezeigt werden. Habe jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter nach dem Fehler gesucht, aber ich werd es nochmal nachholen.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

hast du drin?

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves 
> 
> kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves 
> ...

 

Ja! Und auch nochmal remerged _mit_ hal (War ja sowieso aktiv).

----------

## Martux

EDIT:

Habe was vergessen, bzw. ungenau ausgedrückt:

Meine Root- und home-Partitionen, die beim booten gemountet werden, werden korrekt erkannt.

Genau wie die Wechselmedien auch, aber nur wenn sie beim booten eingehängt sind.

Der Fehler tritt also nur auf, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb was einhänge...

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, dann schau mal VOR und NACH dem mounten (bzw. dem probieren...) in ~/.xsession-errors nach.

und poste mal, was dort auftaucht.

----------

## Martux

Diese Datei existiert nicht, bzw. ist leer.

Gerade ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Konqueror als Root alles problemlos funktioniert...

----------

## deejay

Muss der User vielleicht noch in irgendeine Gruppe?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

Bei mir kommt gleich die Fehlermeldung ich hätte zum Mounten nicht die benötigten Rechte  :Sad: 

Allerdings nur über diese Mount-Tools. In der Konsole kann ich als User ohne Probleme mounten.

Ich bin in der Gruppe haldaemon, daemon.

Das sind die letzten Zeilen der .xsession-errors:

```
X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x16278bb

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0xc00fa8

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0xc00fa8

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KLauncher): ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave.

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Major opcode:  157

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x136

X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x1628fb4

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Major opcode:  157

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x136

kded: ERROR: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_ut2004_files: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied - /dev/cdrom found in /etc/fstab

kded: ERROR: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_ut2004_files returned Berechtigungen verweigert

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Major opcode:  157

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x136

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  19

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x22032ae

X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x16290ba

X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x1629083
```

Thx

Franz

// edit // auch erst seit kde-3.5.4 das Problem

----------

## Martux

Also ich bin in den Gruppen plugdev,haldaemon,messagebus

Als user mounten ging/geht bei mir nicht.

Ich bekomme aus /var/log/messages folgende Meldung:

```

ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_K3b_data_project

Aug  7 16:14:26 amarok ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_K3b_data_project is device /dev/hdc

Aug  7 16:14:26 amarok ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

Aug  7 16:14:26 amarok ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

Aug  7 16:14:31 amarok ivman: Attempting to mount device /dev/hdc

Aug  7 16:14:31 amarok ivman: Running: pmount -u 007 '/dev/hdc'

Aug  7 16:14:32 amarok ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_K3b_data_project wasn't mounted, by us or by others.

```

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Ich habe auch seit dem Update die Meldungen mit hal (wie im ersten Post).

Ich hatte hal/dbus mal als use-flags drin, habe sie aber dann wieder entfernt weil mir das irgendwie zu undurchsichtig war.

Brauch ich denn jetzt beim KDE zwingend hal um meine mount-points (fstab) via media:/ zu mounten?

Mit 3.5.3 hat es noch ohne hal funktioniert.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Martux

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin im englischsprachigen Teil auf diesen thread gestoßen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-485954-highlight-media.html?

Es gibt auch schon einen bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=142643

Der dort angegebene workaround, in der /home/marc/.kde3.5/share/config/mediamanagerrc

```

[Global]

AutostartEnabled=true

CdPollingEnabled=false

HalBackendEnabled=true

```

zu setzen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ebenfall bringt ein update auf sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r1 bei mir nichts.

Ich schätze da hilft nur warten...

----------

## Martux

So, jetzt packe ich es gar nicht mehr.

Heute morgen auf sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9 geupdatet. Danach waren unter media:/ alle meine statischen icons verschwunden, wenn ich eine CD/USB-Gerät eingesteckt habe tauchte das icon einfach wieder auf und es schien alle zu funktionieren. 

Danach habe ich den Rechner neugestartet und jetzt haltet Euch fest:

CDs werden automatisch gemountet, USB-Geräte nicht, ich bekomme wieder nur die alte Fehlermeldung von oben.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus wenn Ihr pmount updatet?

----------

## dek

Gibt es für das Problem mittlerweile eine Lösung?

----------

## Erdie

Für mich war HAL bisher ein arlistiger Computer aus Stainley Kubriks "2001 Odysee im Weltraum". Natürlich habe ich nachgeschaut und es nennt sich (H)ardware (A)bstraction (L)ayer. Nur ist mir noch nicht klar, wozu das gut ist und wofür sich das lohnt. Kann mir jemand helfen? Habe ich die schönen Seiten des Lebens verpasst, weil HAL bisher für mich nur ein Computer war?

-Erdie

----------

## dek

Wie man sieht ist HAL heute noch genauso arglistig wie früher!  :Twisted Evil: 

Im Grunde soll HAL den Zugriff auf Hardware vereinfachen bzw. abstrahieren. Im konkreten Fall wird HAL verwendet um Wechselmedien automatisch ein- und auszubinden, ist dabei aber nur ein Baustein von vielen (udev, dbus, hal, pmount). Das Ganze ist nun aber regelmäßig sowas von vermurkst, dass ich auch nicht mehr vollständig durchblicke.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, wenn es sich u. a. um einen Art Automounter handelt, dann kann ich gut darauf verzichten. Von Automount - Funktionen halte ich nicht viel. Sicher ist HAL wesentlich mehr.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

